# Messung Schleifenimpedanz in Maschinen und Anlagen



## Markus (29 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie handhabt ihr die Messung der Schleifenimpedanz?

In einer Gebäudeinstallation ist das ja recht einfach: Messgeräte einstecken und Feuer...

Aber in einer Maschine?
Womöglich mit FU und Sanftanlauf?

Meine Lösung sieht so aus:
1. Messen nur am Einspeisepunkt des Schaltschrankes.
2. Schleifenimpedanz der 230/400V Leitungen in der Anlage wird errechnet, dass muss ja bei der Konstruktion ohnehin gemacht werden.


----------



## winnman (29 Juli 2015)

Die Niederohmigkeit einer PE bzw PEN Leitung lässt sich auch mit einer Erdungsmesszange und gegebenenfalls einigen Metern 16mm² Leitung regelmäßig ganz schnell prüfen.


----------



## Markus (29 Juli 2015)

winnman schrieb:


> Die Niederohmigkeit einer PE bzw PEN Leitung lässt sich auch mit einer Erdungsmesszange und gegebenenfalls einigen Metern 16mm² Leitung regelmäßig ganz schnell prüfen.



Um es mit den Worten von Didi Hallervorden zu sagen: "Ich brauche mehr Details"


----------



## TimoK (30 Juli 2015)

Du kannst ja ersatzweise statt der Schleifenimpendanzmessung auch die Niederohmigkeit nachweisen, indem du den Widerstand mit einer langen Messleitung zwischen z.B. dem Einspeisepunkt / Schaltschrank und deinem Motor misst. Bis zum Hauptschalter Schleifenimpendanz, ab dann Niederohmigkeit. Allerdings ist das nur machbar, wenn die Anlage nicht gerade mehrere hundert Quadratmeter und Stockwerke hat...

Vielleicht hilft dir je nach Anwendungsfall eventuell auch die selektive Erdungswiderstandmessung weiter, eigentlich ein Verfahren für Blitzschutzanlagen. Beschrieben zum Beispiel im folgenden Bericht ab Seite 9:

http://www.rekirsch.at/user_html/1282834349/pix/user_img/pdfs/Center_Losungen/Erdungsmesssung.pdf

Gruß
Timo


----------



## postman78 (11 August 2015)

Bei uns wird jeder Abgangspfad vom Schrank gemessen - und zwar am Motor. Schließlich musst Du ja belegen, dass Deine Schutzorgane innerhalb vom Schaltschrank (z.B. Motorschutzschalter) auch auslösen. Im Anlagenbau wo 100m Entfernung Motor/Schaltschrank keine Seltenheit sind erlebt man da immer wieder böse Überraschungen :roll:. Alleiniges Rechnen der Leitung wäre Fatal - denn je nach Konstellation kann Deine Zuleitung zum Schaltschrank unter Umständen "Zünglein an der Waage" sein.

Hinter einem Umrichter verzichten wir zumindest auf die Schleifenimpedanz.
a) wirst Du hier mit den Ausgangsfrequenzen und Oberwellen nie ein glaubwürdiges Messergebnis erhalten
b) der Umrichter ist selbst ein elektronisches "Überstromschutzorgan"

In diesem Fall wird wenigstens der Erdungs-/Schutzleiterwiderstand mit einem Prüfstrom von 10A geprüft (so wie bereits hier beschrieben) gemessen, sowie den Isolationswiderstand.

Wo ich mir aber immer noch schwer tue sind vorkonfektionierte Hybridkabel. Da kommt man häufig mit keiner Prüfspitze bei!

Gruß Heiko.


----------



## Wu Fu (11 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema interessiert mich auch zur Zeit.
Speziell der Auslösestrom von Neozedsicherungen (ja, die werden auch gelegentlich verwendet .
Weiß jemand nach welchem Faktor sich der Kurzschlußauslösestrom von Neozedsicherungen D01 gL/gG berechnet?

Bei  Leitungsschutzschaltern z.B. gibt es feste Werte B-Charakteristik  Nennstrom x5, etc. Zu Neozedsicherungen finde ich hierzu leider nichts.

Schöne Grüße Daniel


----------



## TimoK (11 August 2015)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das Thema interessiert mich auch zur Zeit.
> Speziell der Auslösestrom von Neozedsicherungen (ja, die werden auch gelegentlich verwendet .
> ...



Wichtig ist im ersten Schritt die maximale Zeit, die bis zur Auslösung vergehen darf. Die DIN VDE 0100-430 gibt hierzu den Wert von max. 5 Sekunden an, die der Leiter zur Auslösung von der Normaltemperatur bis zur Auslösetemperatur verträgt. Alternativ lässt sich die Zeit mit der Gleichung t=(Kx(s/I))² berechnen.

t= Kurzsschlussdauer
S= Querschnitt
I= Kurzschlussstrom
K= Faktor für Temperaturkoeffizient und Wärmekapazität etc. K ist i.d.R. 43

In der Praxis würde ich der Einfachheit halber von den 5 Sekunden ausgehen.

Nun kannst du in der Tabelle einer gL/gG-Sicherung die Strom/Zeit-Kennlinie ablesen, z.B. hier unter Betriebsklassen:

http://www.sicherungen.de/de/downloads/zvei_schreibtischunterlage.pdf

Bei 5 Sekunden wird die gL/gG-Sicherung mit Faktor 5 angegeben, also vergleichbar mit einem B-Automat. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Wu Fu (11 August 2015)

Hallo Timo,

das sieht gut aus.
Ich werde mich gegen Wochenende nochmal stärker damit befassen.
Dir schon mal vielen Dank.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## much (19 August 2015)

Hallo, 
Habe da mal eine Frage:
Habe einen Drehstrommotor der mit einem Fu betrieben wird. Wenn ich die Pe-Leitung die zum Motorgehäuse führt, von meiner Pe-Schiene im Schaltschrank abklemme, habe ich zwischen Motorgehäuse und Pe-Schiene 230V
Hat einer von euch eine Idee was der Fehler sein kann?
Danke


----------



## PN/DP (19 August 2015)

Wie hast Du die 230V gemessen?
Kannst Du die 230V auch "fühlen"? 

Womöglich kannst Du von jedem potentialfreien Stück Metall 230VAC zu Deiner PE-Schiene messen?

Harald


----------



## much (22 August 2015)

Mit dem Multimeter: Gehäuse des Motors an PE Schiene im Schaltschrank = 230V und ca. 20-25mA (Fühlen konnte ich es auch )
Von anderen Metallstücken kann ich nichts messe, nur vom Motor, wenn dieser in Betrieb ist. Wenn er ausgeschaltet ist, kann ich immer noch ca. 3V messen.
Kann es sein, dass eine Wicklung defekt ist? Beim Messen des Isolationswiderstands der Motorwicklungen (allerdings mit Multimeter) springt der Wert immer zw. 0 und 50 M OHM. Der Widerstand zu den Wicklungen zueinander beträgt ca. 3OHM bei allen Wicklungen


----------



## much (23 August 2015)

Oder ist sowas bei alten motoren normal?
Hatte von euch schon mal jemand ein ähnliches problem?
Danke


----------



## winnman (24 August 2015)

Du hast den Pe am Verteiler abgeklemmt?

Das ganze Konstruk Motor + Zuleitung hat ja auch entsprechende Kapazitäten.

Im Idealfall sollte da alles Symmetrisch sein.

Miss mal im Verteiler jede Phase gegen PE (aber angeklemmten!) im Betrieb ob dein Netz sauber ist. Es soll ja auch IT Netze geben oder unterbrochene PEN, . . ..

Das Multimeter kann keinen vernünftigen Widerstand messen wenn Spannung (auch wenn sie nur gering und mit kleinem Strom ist) am Messobjekt liegt.


----------



## Hesse (24 August 2015)

>Beim Messen des Isolationswiderstands der Motorwicklungen (allerdings mit Multimeter) 

Dann als erstes mit einem Messgerät messen das auch für die Isolationsmessung gedacht ist ,

Fehler einkreisen 
Kabel oder Motor   ?
Welche Wicklung ? Motor feucht geworden? 
Erst die richtige Isolationsmessung schalt Klarheit


----------

